

Ask HN: Someone trying to take over my online identity, what to do? - ComputerGuru

This is rather weird, but in the past 2 or 3 days I've received emails from several forums and communities of which I'm a member under the same handle warning me that someone has requested a password reset for my account.<p>I dismissed the first one as being one of those random things that happen, the second one made me thoughtful, but now I'm downright paranoid. What should I do (if anything?) about this?
======
cdvonstinkpot
You could contact the FBI:

<http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx>

------
benologist
If you're using the name "ComputerGuru" it's possibly just bad luck - someone
else using that name and being told they already had an account.

